# Started cycling and am getting fatter... WTF



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

Hi! 

Long story short... I have gone from doing semi-regular spinning classes (45 minutes) and cycling to the shops and back (not very far) to cycling 28 miles/45km per day at approx 13-14mph over hilly terrain. I cycle for the purpose of my commute but really I am doing this to get fit and a bit leaner! You can see my journey on strava here: https://www.strava.com/athletes/15807964

I'm confused because I am gaining weight. I haven't weighed myself (because I don't believe in paying attention to one's weight unless you're overweight or obese and I'm not. I'm 5"7' and last time I weighed myself a couple of months ago I was 125 pounds) but I can tell that I'm gaining because I'm struggling to get into my clothes.

I am not overeating. I pay close attention to my diet and am a vegan. In only eat wholefoods. The VAST majority of my diet is made up of fruits and vegetables with some vegan protein shakes, tofu, rice, pasta, corn and bread thrown in. 

On the days that I cycle, I eat 2000-2500 calories. On the days that I do not, I eat around 1800.

According to Strava I burn 1000 calories per day on days that I am cycling, so I should in no way be gaining weight! I should be at the very least maintaining my weight or slowly losing weight.

I am finding this very, very distressing. I am female and for my clothes to suddenly not fit, my belly to appear and feel softer and more jiggly and my whole body to look and feel 'puffed up' while I'm putting so much effort into all of this exercise is really upsetting, confusing and discouraging.

Can anyone help me to understand why this might be happening and what I can do to counteract it? I feel like this is water weight but I don't know why my body is holding onto all of the water. I drink plenty of H20 and am in general a very health-conscious person. This is really damaging my confidence to the extent that I don't want to continue cycling because of this ballooning.

Has anyone else experienced the same thing? I literally cannot put on my jeans after a ride and the next day it is not much better. Is this just my body reacting to the extreme amount (relatively - compared to what I used to do) of exercise I'm now doing?

Please help me! Any advice appreciated


----------



## speccy1 (24 Jun 2016)

This is happening to me I`m just about losing the will to live with the cycling/eating healthily thing, seems you put the work in just to get kicked in the teeth for your efforts.

Don`t know what the answer is........................


----------



## Kajjal (24 Jun 2016)

To the first poster, your BMI puts you towards the under weight category so i would weigh yourself again now to compare. It may just be you are now a higher healthier weight due to cycling building you up a bit. Age also comes into it, the older you get the less lean you become.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jun 2016)

Hi @celking and  to CC!
Middle aged female here: regular long distance cycling gives me the munchies.
I have put on a stone since I swapped walking for cycling, so can't really advise on your problem, but you're not alone.
A friend of mine is the same. Our metabolism maybe?
Most of the serious cyclists I know are skinny whippets, don't know why I'm still chubby.
In your case, maybe something not related to cycling?


----------



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

Kajjal said:


> To the first poster, your BMI puts you towards the under weight category so i would weigh yourself again now to compare. It may just be you are now a higher healthier weight due to cycling building you up a bit. Age also comes into it, the older you get the less lean you become.



I'm really nowhere near underweight though.. My BMI was around the 21 mark which is totally healthy - 18.5 is underweight so I am a long way off that. I expect my BMI is more around the 22 mark now which for me is the highest it has ever been! I've never had seemingly so much jiggling fat on my body as I have since I started cycling. It has come on in the space of a couple of weeks so it can't be due to age, and also I am only 25! My parents are both thin, it's so unnatural for me to be this big! I can't even wear my jeans at the moment so I am down to a few pairs of loose fitting trousers. 

Something makes me think it is probably water weight but still, weight is weight and it looks and feels like fat and it is ruining my confidence.. Something to do with my nutrition, maybe?


----------



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi @celking and  to CC!
> Middle aged female here: regular long distance cycling gives me the munchies.
> I have put on a stone since I swapped walking for cycling, so can't really advise on your problem, but you're not alone.
> A friend of mine is the same. Our metabolism maybe?
> ...



Hey, thanks for the welcome and for your response.. For me it's definitely not the munchies because like I said, I'm a whole foods vegan and I monitor what I eat very closely. I basically only eat fruits and vegetables and treat my body as if it were a temple! It is really so annoying because I love and enjoy cycling so much, but this side effect is truly horrid. I hope it goes away soon


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jun 2016)

You can't combat a bad diet with exercise.


----------



## speccy1 (24 Jun 2016)

Kajjal said:


> To the first poster, your BMI puts you towards the under weight category so i would weigh yourself again now to compare. It may just be you are now a higher healthier weight due to cycling building you up a bit. Age also comes into it, the older you get the less lean you become.


Sorry I spoke, I`m sorry but your post came over as rude. I`m sorry I barged in


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2016)

Sorry but I don't understand the above post?

Shaun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> Hey, thanks for the welcome and for your response.. For me it's definitely not the munchies because like I said, I'm a whole foods vegan and I monitor what I eat very closely. I basically only eat fruits and vegetables and treat my body as if it were a temple! It is really so annoying because I love and enjoy cycling so much, but this side effect is truly horrid. I hope it goes away soon


Hehehe, I did read your OP, I understand you're quite careful with your diet: are you sure the weight gain is related to cycling?
There could be other causes


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2016)

It's a couple of weeks. Give it time. You may just have bloating, and maybe something in your diet causing it.


----------



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> You can't combat a bad diet with exercise.


 Did you read my first post lol? I'm a whole foods vegan - you can't get a diet that's healthier than that! This is why I'm so confused


----------



## sarahale (24 Jun 2016)

Hi! How much water do you drink? You could be dehydrated.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2016)

It doesn't get easier, you just get fatter, as Greg Lemond is supposed to have said. Or something like that.


----------



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hehehe, I did read your OP, I understand you're quite careful with your diet: are you sure the weight gain is related to cycling?
> There could be other causes



I don't know it just seems to coincidental... Every time I cycle my legs balloon up straight after and I feel like my body is struggling to get rid of the fluid for some reason.. argh!!!


----------



## celking (24 Jun 2016)

sarahale said:


> Hi! How much water do you drink? You could be dehydrated.


Hello there! I drink 4-5 litres per day, so I don't think I could be dehydrated. I don't tend to drink as much in the evenings as in the daytime but it evens out, right?


----------



## sarahale (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> I don't know it just seems to coincidental... Every time I cycle my legs balloon up straight after and I feel like my body is struggling to get rid of the fluid for some reason.. argh!!!



I'd probably see a GP this doesn't sound normal


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> I don't know it just seems to coincidental... Every time I cycle my legs balloon up straight after and I feel like my body is struggling to get rid of the fluid for some reason.. argh!!!


Go see a Doctor, and maybe pop into Boots for a P* test?
Don't know how to put it more diplomatically


----------



## sarahale (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> Hello there! I drink 4-5 litres per day, so I don't think I could be dehydrated. I don't tend to drink as much in the evenings as in the daytime but it evens out, right?



That's alot, drinking too much water slows your metabolism also


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> Did you read my first post lol? I'm a whole foods vegan - you can't get a diet that's healthier than that! This is why I'm so confused



Yes I did.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2016)

Vegan doesn't automatically mean it's healthy. I think you are possibly drinking to much, but it's way too early into starting cycling to cause anything, it can't. Might be worth a trip to the GP !


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2016)

+1 for a lot of water and see a dr. Do you pee constantly as its not exactly sweating weather (assuming you are in the UK)

Diet sounds carb and sugar heavy but lacking in protein. Perhaps ask GP for dietician referral


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jun 2016)

4 - 5 litres of water sounds a lot to me and I speak as someone with kidney stones that sometimes go walkabout. As others have suggested, in your position I'd speak with my GP. 
As for the ballooning of the legs, I'd raise that with your GP at the same time.


----------



## Kajjal (24 Jun 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Sorry I spoke, I`m sorry but your post came over as rude. I`m sorry I barged in


Your not the first poster


----------



## Kajjal (24 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> I'm really nowhere near underweight though.. My BMI was around the 21 mark which is totally healthy - 18.5 is underweight so I am a long way off that. I expect my BMI is more around the 22 mark now which for me is the highest it has ever been! I've never had seemingly so much jiggling fat on my body as I have since I started cycling. It has come on in the space of a couple of weeks so it can't be due to age, and also I am only 25! My parents are both thin, it's so unnatural for me to be this big! I can't even wear my jeans at the moment so I am down to a few pairs of loose fitting trousers.
> 
> Something makes me think it is probably water weight but still, weight is weight and it looks and feels like fat and it is ruining my confidence.. Something to do with my nutrition, maybe?



I remember being 25 and slim  

In that case i would go and see your GP, as other posters have suggested.


----------



## Bollo (24 Jun 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> You can't combat a bad diet with exercise.


I try Tin Pot. I try.


----------



## speccy1 (24 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Sorry but I don't understand the above post?
> 
> Shaun


If that was referring to me, I read that as "feck you and your contribution, I`m talking to the OP" What`s difficult to understand?? That part of the post wasn`t needed. Still, it`s always the same when I post my 2p worth, may as well give up......................


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2016)

I wasn't referring to you I was just confused as usual ......

Shaun


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2016)

Welcome. And as fossyant and pat have said, if you eat well, there is no reason for you to put that kind of weight on at all and as l pat says, a visit to you're doctor is in order.. good luck.


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

So I've been researching this A LOT online and looks like it could be water retention from having drastically increased the frequency and intensity of my workouts.. Going from doing little exercise apart from walking/the odd gym visit to two and a half hours per day of intense cycling literally overnight has caused muscle tears all over my body and a bad case of DOMS so my body is retaining water while my muscles are being repaired, causing the soreness I feel all over and the weight gain. Also there is the increased glycogen storage. Seems to make sense and the sources I have read say it's totally normal when starting a new exercise regime and should go away in a couple of weeks time.. Phew! I'm going to keep cycling 

Hope the above explanation helps someone who may be in the same (distressing) position and reading this


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> So I've been researching this A LOT online and looks like it could be water retention from having drastically increased the frequency and intensity of my workouts.. Going from doing little exercise apart from walking/the odd gym visit to two and a half hours per day of intense cycling literally overnight has caused muscle tears all over my body and a bad case of DOMS so my body is retaining water while my muscles are being repaired, causing the soreness I feel all over and the weight gain. Also there is the increased glycogen storage. Seems to make sense and the sources I have read say it's totally normal when starting a new exercise regime and should go away in a couple of weeks time.. Phew! I'm going to keep cycling
> 
> Hope the above explanation helps someone who may be in the same (distressing) position and reading this


Or you could be pregnant or have an underlying condition: to the Doctor's with you!


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or you could be pregnant or have an underlying condition: to the Doctor's with you!



That would be an immaculate conception.. Don't know whether to laugh or cry ha ha ha...

I will give it a couple more weeks then see a doctor if it hasn't gone away.  Thanks for everyone's replies


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2016)

I would also like to point out that believing Strava about how many calories you have used is something you should stop. It's notoriously wrong. 

I have lost count of the amount of posts on here where people have compared 2 different apps doing the same ride and the calorie useage has been wildly different.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jun 2016)

As you are vegan, make sure you are getting plenty of protein to rebuild those muscle fibres.


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> As you are vegan, make sure you are getting plenty of protein to rebuild those muscle fibres.



You could be onto something with that comment.. I eat very little overt protein I just eat what is in my plant based diet like rice, greens, fruit etc. Although recently like over the last couple of days I have been having a protein shake daily. 

How much protein should I be eating cycling 30 miles a day? It's not a huge amount I know but it is over some steep, steep hills and either side of a long working day, plus I'm new to cycling!


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> You could be onto something with that comment.. I eat very little overt protein I just eat what is in my plant based diet like rice, greens, fruit etc. Although recently like over the last couple of days I have been having a protein shake daily.
> 
> How much protein should I be eating cycling 30 miles a day? It's not a huge amount I know but it is over some steep, steep hills and either side of a long working day, plus I'm new to cycling!



60 grammes a day seems to ring a bell, gluconeogenesis can tackle excess protein to an extent so only a rough guide.

Shaun


----------



## mickle (25 Jun 2016)

You're taking on more calories than you are burning. We think of fruit and wholegrain organic rice as the 'healthy' option, but sugar is sugar and carbs are carbs. Reduce your calorific intake by replacing fruit with vegetables and cutting way back on the pasta and rice and you'll lose weight. It worked for me.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2016)

For me, 30 calories per mile is a decent estimate over mixed terrain for an average weight rider at reasonable speeds. So around 700 perhaps for the OP


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> You're taking on more calories than you are burning. We think of fruit and wholegrain organic rice as the 'healthy' option, but sugar is sugar and carbs are carbs. Reduce your calorific intake by replacing fruit with vegetables and cutting way back on the pasta and rice and you'll lose weight. It worked for me.





User13710 said:


> I put on weight when I first started cycling because I totally bought into the idea of 'carb-loading' and constantly eating on rides, when in fact I was really just pottering about and not burning off all the extra calories. I think unless people are competing seriously there isn't really any need to alter their normal diet at all. And the idea of burning 1000 calories per ride is a bit OTT, as Hill Wimp says.



Totally get what you're saying but I know that I'm not taking in too many calories.. I'm very strict with my diet. In the mornings when I wake up I'll have a banana, when I get into work after ride no.1 I'll have a bowl of fruit and yoghurt with a few spoonfuls of oats, then I'll have a slice of toast mid morning, some fruit at lunch followed by a big serving of vegetables with a small serving of carbohydrates (eg. Butternut squash, rice, potato) for dinners after ride no.2. And I never claimed to burn 1000 calories per ride, more like 500 per ride but doing that twice per day.. Something just isn't adding up. I have always eaten a lot - you kinda have to when you're vegan - yet I've never felt so tubby


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> For me, 30 calories per mile is a decent estimate over mixed terrain for an average weight rider at reasonable speeds. So around 700 perhaps for the OP



840 actually  - I have five STEEP hills both ways to go up - it ain't an easy ride!


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2016)

You don't weigh much though 

Where do you get protein from in actual food form?

Go see the dr, sounds like fluid retention for whatever reason. Period related?


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2016)

If you are putting on weight then the calories going in are more than you are burning for fuel............ Unless you have something like Kwashiorkor syndrome.

You seem to eat more than I do 

Shaun


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> You don't weigh much though
> 
> Where do you get protein from in actual food form?
> 
> Go see the dr, sounds like fluid retention for whatever reason. Period related?



I probably do now!! I'm too scared to step on the scales lol.

Definitely fluid retention I have come to that conclusion now... All my rings are tight and everything. Could be period related I suppose but it's hard to tell. It really sucks though cos water weight just looks like fat. I actually cried this morning while getting dressed cos I didn't want to leave the house looking and feeling so gross.. So frustrating when I'm working so hard on my diet and exercise - kick in the teeth from my body! Xx


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> If you are putting on weight then the calories going in are more than you are burning for fuel............ Unless you have something like Kwashiorkor syndrome.
> 
> You seem to eat more than I do
> 
> Shaun



There are factors other than just calories in vs calories out though... Do you mean in volume or calories?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jun 2016)

Take strava calorie counts with a pinch of salt.


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> There are factors other than just calories in vs calories out though... Do you mean in volume or calories?



What I suggest is that if you take in less available calories than you are using then the body will look at burning reserves to keep you going; be that glycogen, fat, protein/muscle, ketones etc.

Shaun


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

User13710 said:


> True, you did say Strava says 1000 calories per day not per ride, my mistake. However, you are eating more on cycling days than on non-cycling days, and you probably don't need to be doing that, in my opinion.



I get starving hungry though. Like ravenous! I don't mean snack attacks - true hunger pangs where my stomach is going crazy rumbling like mad - it's impossible to not eat but I am careful about the choices I make.. 

Strava says I go up 680 feet during each ride - is that a lot? 

I do take strava calculations with a pinch is salt but every calorie counter I use says I'm burning between 900 and 1100 per day on top of my BMR, so I'm sorry but I just don't think it's possible that it's because of eating too much.. 1400 (BMR) + 900 (lowest possible end of cals burned from cycling) = 2300 so I should be at the very most maintaining rather than piling it on..? 

I am going to see what effect a few days of rest has as I honestly feel like it's swelling. I'm also really achey all over my body especially my stomach and thighs which are the main places that I am swollen in..


----------



## celking (25 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> What I suggest is that if you take in less available calories than you are using then the body will look at burning reserves to keep you going; be that glycogen, fat, protein/muscle, ketones etc.
> 
> Shaun



Yeah I know but I think I am doing that already or at least taking in the same as I'm burning. I have always been very careful with food/nutrition so know what I'm taking in.. Shouldn't be piling it on like j have been


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Jun 2016)

Your body shape maybe changing rather than weight gain so to speak.

Cycling vs spinning could be the difference? Cycling could be using muscles at a lower HR and that could be acting as resistance training for your legs and doing nothing for your upper body. Spinning on the other hand is typically fast paced and more aerobic (possibly even HIIT like) so does not add muscle but makes you feel fitter.

I am 5ft 7 and weigh about 11stone and find that I need about 1700 calories a day to maintain my weight. My body is accustomed to cycling so doesn't burn as many calories as it is efficient at it compared to someone doing the same but new to cycling.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> Definitely fluid retention I have come to that conclusion now... All my rings are tight and everything.


I'm with everyone else. Edema can have serious underlying causes including heart failure. See a doctor!


celking said:


> Yeah I know but I think I am doing that already or at least taking in the same as I'm burning. I have always been very careful with food/nutrition so know what I'm taking in.. Shouldn't be piling it on like j have been


How much protein are you getting a day? And fat? I am no expert on a vegan diet (or nutrition, generally), but this doesn't seem to have much of either. Maybe add some nuts, avocado, tofu .... 


celking said:


> I'm very strict with my diet. In the mornings when I wake up I'll have a banana, when I get into work after ride no.1 I'll have a bowl of fruit and yoghurt with a few spoonfuls of oats, then I'll have a slice of toast mid morning, some fruit at lunch followed by a big serving of vegetables with a small serving of carbohydrates


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

celking said:


> You could be onto something with that comment.. I eat very little overt protein I just eat what is in my plant based diet like rice, greens, fruit etc. Although recently like over the last couple of days I have been having a protein shake daily.
> 
> How much protein should I be eating cycling 30 miles a day? It's not a huge amount I know but it is over some steep, steep hills and either side of a long working day, plus I'm new to cycling!


I'm surprised that you don't mention such obvious sources of 'vegan-safe' protein as lentils, kidney beans and chickpeas! I'm vegetarian rather than vegan and I eat a portion of them (or similar foodstuffs) nearly every day.



celking said:


> It really sucks though cos water weight just looks like fat. I actually cried this morning while getting dressed cos I didn't want to leave the house looking and feeling so gross.. So frustrating when I'm working so hard on my diet and exercise - kick in the teeth from my body! Xx


I can see why you are concerned and frustrated at your efforts apparently not helping you, but it is worrying that you are so hard on yourself. You clearly are not really overweight but it sounds like you are reacting as if you had suddenly become morbidly obese. In fact, even if you _were_ morbidly obese I would say that thinking that you are _'gross'_ is not being very kind to yourself.

If you just tweak your diet a bit and keep up the exercise then you should end up fit and healthy. See if you can relax and trust that everything will settle down soon. It wouldn't hurt to check with your doctor, but I bet that they will say something very similar to you.

Anyway - good luck, and keep on cycling!


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jun 2016)

It is not the cycling that is making you fatter. Cycling takes calories away from you.

You are getting fatter because you are putting either too much, or the wrong food in your mouth. Nothing to do with cycling.

I think it has something to do with Carbon - hydrates or is that a new bike from Planet X?


----------



## celking (29 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It is not the cycling that is making you fatter. Cycling takes calories away from you.
> 
> You are getting fatter because you are putting either too much, or the wrong food in your mouth. Nothing to do with cycling.
> 
> I think it has something to do with Carbon - hydrates or is that a new bike from Planet X?



Thanks for your response however I thought I would give an update...

... Looks like this was just a really bad case of DOMS having gone from doing zero cycling to 100 miles per week (it's a hard ride with lots of hills and always heavy winds!). The swelling was just water retention and I know this because I was in pain and very swollen all weekend but after a few rest days and getting back on the bike yesterday and today, the pain has gone down and so has the swelling, and I am looking slimmer. Need to add that I have NOT changed my diet and am still eating the same amount (2000-2500 cals per day) as I was when I was experiencing the weight gain. My stomach is still pretty puffed up BUT my abs hurt like crazy so I know that's water retention too.

*For anyone who's interested or worried/upset because they're experiencing the same new thing* after just starting cycling, it's totally normal to retain 4-5lbs of water after you start a new, intense (relative to what you were doing before) exercise regime because A) your muscles are put under a lot of stress and need to heal which causes inflammation and swelling and B) your muscles store glycogen and along with glycogen they also store water. This is common and normal and means that there you are getting stronger, fitter, leaner and your metabolic rate is increasing... So try not to beat yourself up like I did


----------



## Travs (29 Jun 2016)

Glad you're feeling better about yourself and seemingly getting to the root of the issue.
A couple of other things to consider if you want (otherwise ignore if you feel not relevant) - static cycling uses very little upper body and core for stability; the bike doesn't fall over.
I do a fair proportion of riding on a wattbike in the gym and although it's great for analysis and feedback etc it's amazing how much my upper body hurts when I do go out. Triceps, shoulders, intercostals were all very sore as a result of holding myself, keeping balance and working the bike (especially out of the saddle on hills or sprinting for town signs). This throws up 2 issues:
1) You may find that clothes are tighter as your arms, core and back change a little. Embrace this by the way - much healthier.
2) Despite this, cycling doesn't naturally hit the abs and they can "hang" loose. Maybe worth doing the odd core exercises to supplement and keep things in form.

As for DOMS, stretching, massaging and foam rolling will really help. So perhaps think of a gentle core/flexibility/stretching/rolling session in the evening when you're winding down in the evening?


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2016)

Glad your sorted. Also worth bearing in mind that muscle weighs more than fat, unless that's a myth I tell myself, so as you build up your cycling you may put on the odd pound but everything will be firmer.

Oh, and you are pretty normal/ healthy weight for your height.

I don't seen to lose much weight when I increase cycling, but that's because my normal rides include either a breakfast stop or a tea room stop, but that's the way I like it!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2016)

User said:


> No it doesn't. A pound of fat and a pound of muscle weight the same....
> 
> .


First rule of pedantry is make sure you spell things correctly and check for typos


----------



## Hitchington (29 Jun 2016)

My problem is all the cake I eat. But cycling would be so boring without stopping somewhere nice to have some cake. And drink beer. And eat cheese. etc...


----------



## celking (29 Jun 2016)

Travs said:


> Glad you're feeling better about yourself and seemingly getting to the root of the issue.
> A couple of other things to consider if you want (otherwise ignore if you feel not relevant) - static cycling uses very little upper body and core for stability; the bike doesn't fall over.
> I do a fair proportion of riding on a wattbike in the gym and although it's great for analysis and feedback etc it's amazing how much my upper body hurts when I do go out. Triceps, shoulders, intercostals were all very sore as a result of holding myself, keeping balance and working the bike (especially out of the saddle on hills or sprinting for town signs). This throws up 2 issues:
> 1) You may find that clothes are tighter as your arms, core and back change a little. Embrace this by the way - much healthier.
> ...



Thank you  And yes you're totally right about the upper body thing - my abs/arms are SORE from cycling but were never sore from spinning. Oh and my foam roller is my best friend!


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jun 2016)

If it's going away and doesn't come back then fine, but I doesn't sound like DOMS to me. I don't think DOMS causes swollen fingers, unless you have really given your hand a workout (@Fnaar  ). I have experienced swollen fingers due to cycling, but that was at the end of 4 days of cycling 18-20 hours a day. I'm not sure what the cause was, but many of the riders experienced it, so I didn't worry about it too much. 

FWIW the fluid was mostly in my lower legs, feet and noticeably in my hands. I didn't notice thickening of the waist, but I wasn't noticing much. There was none of the typical feelings of DOMS, just exhaustion. There was at least 5 litres of fluid retained (probably more), as my weight was about 5kg heavier at the end of the ride. 


celking said:


> My stomach is still pretty puffed up BUT my abs hurt like crazy so I know that's water retention too.


I have had sore abs, and well recognise the feeling of DOMS, but I have never felt "puffy". The water retained in DOMS in intramuscular, which makes the abs feel noticeably harder and firmer. They don't make your stomach puff up. If you are feeling puffy, that's water stored in other tissues but the muscles.


celking said:


> *For anyone who's interested or worried/upset because they're experiencing the same new thing* after just starting cycling, it's totally normal to retain 4-5lbs of water after you start a new, intense (relative to what you were doing before)


And this why they tell new exercisers to look in the mirror or see how your clothes fit, rather than at the scales. But your case is different, you notice you were getting bigger, rather than seeing it on the scales. I've never experienced DOMS like that.


----------



## ayceejay (30 Jun 2016)

Check your diet once again as I think the problem may be the amount of fructose you consume. You probably already know that fructose is a simple sugar that is found in fruit mostly and that the body metabolizes it differently from other sugar types and too much overloads the liver leading to problems. One such problem is gout.


----------



## celking (1 Jul 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Check your diet once again as I think the problem may be the amount of fructose you consume. You probably already know that fructose is a simple sugar that is found in fruit mostly and that the body metabolizes it differently from other sugar types and too much overloads the liver leading to problems. One such problem is gout.



Again, thanks for the response and the info but I have been eating a lot of fruit for quite a while now and haven't had a problem because of it. I was in Thailand recently and because the fruit there is so good/cheap it's more or less all I ate in addition to papaya salad and rice paper rolls and I lost a load of weight despite eating 2000 cals + per day!


----------



## david k (1 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I would also like to point out that believing Strava about how many calories you have used is something you should stop. It's notoriously wrong.
> 
> I have lost count of the amount of posts on here where people have compared 2 different apps doing the same ride and the calorie useage has been wildly different.


Record or identify calorie burn data on several devices and select the one with the most is the recognised method for such things


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2016)

celking said:


> Again, thanks for the response and the info but I have been eating a lot of fruit for quite a while now and haven't had a problem because of it. I was in Thailand recently and because the fruit there is so good/cheap it's more or less all I ate in addition to papaya salad and rice paper rolls and I lost a load of weight despite eating 2000 cals + per day!


Sure the bloating isn't due to a parasite?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2016)

celking said:


> Again, thanks for the response and the info but I have been eating a lot of fruit for quite a while now and haven't had a problem because of it. I was in Thailand recently and because the fruit there is so good/cheap it's more or less all I ate in addition to papaya salad and rice paper rolls and I lost a load of weight despite eating 2000 cals + per day!


Just because you are losing weight does not necessarily mean you are getting healthier. 

There's very little protein in that diet. Your body needs protein for repair. If it doesn't get it from diet, it will cannibalise your muscles and eventually your organs to supply it. 

On the diet you describe, you could easily be losing more lean tissue than fat.


----------



## celking (2 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Just because you are losing weight does not necessarily mean you are getting healthier.
> 
> There's very little protein in that diet. Your body needs protein for repair. If it doesn't get it from diet, it will cannibalise your muscles and eventually your organs to supply it.
> 
> On the diet you describe, you could easily be losing more lean tissue than fat.



I have protein shakes on the days that I cycle


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2016)

celking said:


> I have protein shakes on the days that I cycle


I'm not sure why you think you only need protein on the days you cycle, or why you want to get that protein from "shakes" rather than "food", which seem opposed to a natural food idea, which most vegans I know adhere to.

You might find this article interesting. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/recreational-cycling/how-to-eat-like-a-tour-de-france-cyclist/

It's notably *not* vegan (even mentions honey!) but they vary carbs depending on the amount of work they do. Protein, I assume, is more constant.

Our bodies replace cells constantly. That requires protein. True, some of the protein from replaced cells will be recycled, but at the very least, they will be topped up. Have a look at this http://book.bionumbers.org/how-quickly-do-different-cells-in-the-body-replace-themselves/. You are replacing cells every day. If there is not enough protein in your diet to replace essentials cells, your body is going to find it somewhere.


----------

